# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  نمونه برنامه اتوماسیون اداری- گردش مکاتبات

## program103

سلام
یه نمونه برنامه اتوماسیون اداری شامل گردش مکاتبات و دسترسی ها و .. نیاز دارم. البته میدونم نسخه فازسی برنامه گیر نمیاد. من دنبال نسخه انگلیسی هستم.ولی نمیدونم دقیق چه کلماتی رو سرچ کنم. اگر از دوستان کسی اطلاعاتی داره یا لینکی میدونه معرفی کنه. ممنون

----------


## tiphooo

نسخه فارسیش بیشتر از نسخه انگلیسیه دنبال نمونه فارسی بگردید ولی بیشتر این برنامه ها تحت وب هستند نه ویندوز بنابرین دنبال نمونه ویندوزی نباشید

----------


## program103

> نسخه فارسیش بیشتر از نسخه انگلیسیه دنبال نمونه فارسی بگردید ولی بیشتر این برنامه ها تحت وب هستند نه ویندوز بنابرین دنبال نمونه ویندوزی نباشید


tiphooo عزیز سپاسگذار از لطف شما و جوابهاتون
برام فرقی نمیکنه تحت وب باشه یا نه. واسه ایده گرفتن می خوامشمون. تو این سایت که ندیدم. اصلا هست؟
راستی یه نمونه نسخه تحت ویندوزشو پیدا کردم ولی زبانش چینی یا ژاپنیه. کار باهاش سخته.
دوستان لینکی سراغ دارید لطف کنید.

----------


## program103

از دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## tiphooo

در این سایت شاید بیشتر بتونی الگو برداری کنی تا اینکه یک نمونه کامل اجرایی پیدا کنی . به نظر من اگر قصد نوشتن برنامه رو داری در مورد تحلیل اتوماسیون داخل سایت بگردی مطالب خوبی پیدا کنی . در کل سیستم پیچیده ای نیست اگر در حد سوال در بخشهای مختلف موردی داشتی بپرسید جواب می دهم متاسفانه  تا حالا فرصتی برای نوشتن یک تحلیل جامع پیدا نکردم

----------


## program103

> اگر قصد نوشتن برنامه رو داری در مورد تحلیل اتوماسیون داخل سایت بگردی مطالب خوبی پیدا کنی . در کل سیستم پیچیده ای نیست


 تا جایی که من گشتم و اطلاعات کسب کردم برنامه ای که می خوام بنویسم دو بخش عمده داره یک بخش گردش کار داره و بخش دیگری که کاربران را از کارهای ارجاعی خبر دار می کنه.
مشکل اینجاست که جناب عشایری فرمودند باید سه لایه بنویسی. من هم تا حالا این کار رو نکردم.هر چی نمونه و مطلب هم از این سایت و باقی سایت ها گرفتم نحوه کار با datasnap را توضیح دادند که اونها هم خیلی ملموس نبودند.  :ناراحت: 
حالا اگر شما و دوستان زحمت بکشید و توضیحاتی درباره اینکه من چطور میتونم برنامم رو سه لایه بنویسم بفرمایید ممنون میشم.

----------


## SReza1

بايستي يه تخميني درباره حدود سيستم و تعداد كاربران همزمان داشته باشيد.(ويندوزي - وب بيس - offline و ...) من خودم يك سيستم اتوماسيون دارم كه در جاهايي با تعداد كاربر همزمان مثال 300-400 تايي با يك سخت افزار نسبتا معمولي كار ميكنه. از روش client-server هم استفاده ميكنم. و فكر كنم با تعداد كاربر 600-700 تا هم جواب بده. يكي از مشتريام هم 400GB اطلاعات تو اتوماسيونم داره با 250 كاربر. 
در ضمن شما فقط كافيه تو google بنويسيد اتوماسيون اداري . كلي شركت ايراني توليد كننده اتوماسيون هست كه توضيح داده و حتي ميتونند برايتان دمو بكنند.

----------

